# Mission based driving games - PS4 recommendations?



## James_G (Mar 6, 2009)

Following my previous post here (https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=419576) I completed Call of Duty campaign and abandoned the online modes.

I've since picked up Last of Us Remastered but truth be told I'm finding it a real hard slog. It's no fun, it seems to be perennially dark and I'm not that bothered about the characters.

So I was thinking about what next and realised that I haven't played a mission based driving game for years. I loved Interstate 76 back in the day (late 90s!) so if anybody knows of anything for the PS4 that is similar I'd love to hear it. The only thing I've found myself is Mad Max. I "think" one of the Need for Speed games is mission based, but there are so many of them that I can't derive which one it is. I guess GTA 5 fits the bill but having taken about two years to complete GTA 4 (on and off) I am not sure I can face the scale involved.

Thanks.


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

There's a fast and furious one which could be hit or miss.

I quite enjoy the latest need for speed which is called heat

Sent from my IN2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I got NFS heat in the sale a few weeks ago, there's a story arc with challenges but I wouldn't say it's necessarily mission based. Enjoying it tho and way better than Payback.

Best driving mission one I've ever played was Driver but that's long gone.

Left field but I really liked ace combat 7, very mission/story based, it's just driving in the sky really, can be had for good price these days too.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Shame mate, Need For Speed Payback was free on PS Plus about 2 or 3 months ago. Guess you missed it.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Have to be honest, GTA V has been the ONLY GTA game I have completed the story and done most of the side missions on. 

The only thing I'd say on it, is that I did that on the PS3! Unbelievable they're going to do a PS5 version too. Can't wait for a GTA VI, at this rate it might be ready by PS6.

It's not ALL driving but maybe give the first WatchDogs game a go then if you like it you have watchdogs 2 and then 3/Legion. (I haven't got Legion yet). 

It's not as massive as GTA in scope but you jack cars and have chases and all sorts and can control traffic lights and things at cross roads where you'd drive through then change the lights so your chaser gets t-boned etc is pretty fun, there are lots of varied missions though just like in GTAV so it isn't 'ALL' car based.

Again, I'm very good at not completing games but I saw both Watchdogs 1 and 2 right through to the end and enjoyed them.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

If you want a slower paced driving game SnowRunner is good (mods have just been added to consoles yesterday too) although for some reason my save game has got screwed up by the mods as I went from £30k cash down to -£4.8m when I sold one of my trucks haha.
No idea what I can do about that.


----------



## James_G (Mar 6, 2009)

astra-bertone said:


> There's a fast and furious one which could be hit or miss.
> 
> I quite enjoy the latest need for speed which is called heat
> 
> Sent from my IN2013 using Tapatalk





JoeyJoeJo said:


> I got NFS heat in the sale a few weeks ago, there's a story arc with challenges but I wouldn't say it's necessarily mission based. Enjoying it tho and way better than Payback.
> 
> Best driving mission one I've ever played was Driver but that's long gone.
> 
> Left field but I really liked ace combat 7, very mission/story based, it's just driving in the sky really, can be had for good price these days too.





Starbuck88 said:


> It's not ALL driving but maybe give the first WatchDogs game a go then if you like it you have watchdogs 2 and then 3/Legion. (I haven't got Legion yet).
> 
> It's not as massive as GTA in scope but you jack cars and have chases and all sorts and can control traffic lights and things at cross roads where you'd drive through then change the lights so your chaser gets t-boned etc is pretty fun, there are lots of varied missions though just like in GTAV so it isn't 'ALL' car based.
> 
> Again, I'm very good at not completing games but I saw both Watchdogs 1 and 2 right through to the end and enjoyed them.


Thanks for these suggestions guys, I'll give them NFS Heat and Watchdogs a look. I'll also look at Ace Combat as I've not played a "flying" game for years.

Re Watchdogs, I did watch all the videos on the PS Store a few weeks back after seeing Legion had launched and it looked impressive, but didn't realise it had that much driving.


----------



## James_G (Mar 6, 2009)

vsideboy said:


> Shame mate, Need For Speed Payback was free on PS Plus about 2 or 3 months ago. Guess you missed it.





vsideboy said:


> If you want a slower paced driving game SnowRunner is good (mods have just been added to consoles yesterday too) although for some reason my save game has got screwed up by the mods as I went from £30k cash down to -£4.8m when I sold one of my trucks haha.
> No idea what I can do about that.


NFS Payback was free if you have a Playstation Plus Subscription? I'll be honest I haven't investigated all the various PlayStation services, so I am not sure what is what, but I don't pay anything. I did download the Uncharted Collection for free at the beginning of lockdown but I think that was free for anybody, no matter what subscription.

Snow Runner sounds great and the videos I've watched on the Store suggest some great graphics so will investigate that too. Thanks.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

There's a PS store sale starts tomorrow.

I finished the NFS Heat story mode, was decent, the night for rep/day for cash is a good twist and now need to decide whether to do platinum grind or not.

I'd also forgotten about the NFS from 2015, the cut scenes were actually actors and had quite a cinematic feel, drawing you in to the story, I really enjoyed that one, probably a couple of quid in the sale.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

NFSU2 and NFS Most Wanted are by far the best in the series imo, despite being a little old now. 

If you want a bit of old school fun, there's Crazy Taxi, Simpsons Hit & Run, Mafia (similar to GTA).

My lad says Driver San Francisco is supposed to be really good too.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Fire me your address and I'll send you my copy of watchdogs 1. Christmas and all that. Can't guarantee I'll post it out quickly but I will.


----------



## James_G (Mar 6, 2009)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> There's a PS store sale starts tomorrow.
> 
> I finished the NFS Heat story mode, was decent, the night for rep/day for cash is a good twist and now need to decide whether to do platinum grind or not.
> 
> I'd also forgotten about the NFS from 2015, the cut scenes were actually actors and had quite a cinematic feel, drawing you in to the story, I really enjoyed that one, probably a couple of quid in the sale.


Thanks for the headsup on the sale, will take a look.



Shiny said:


> NFSU2 and NFS Most Wanted are by far the best in the series imo, despite being a little old now.
> 
> If you want a bit of old school fun, there's Crazy Taxi, Simpsons Hit & Run, Mafia (similar to GTA).
> 
> My lad says Driver San Francisco is supposed to be really good too.


Was there a Crazy Taxi arcade game? I'm sure I played it once on the ferry coming back from Le Mans. I'll take a look at Driver San Francisco too.



Starbuck88 said:


> Fire me your address and I'll send you my copy of watchdogs 1. Christmas and all that. Can't guarantee I'll post it out quickly but I will.


Wow, that's very kind of you - I'll PM my address now.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi James,

Received


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

James_G said:


> Was there a Crazy Taxi arcade game? I'm sure I played it once on the ferry coming back from Le Mans. .


Yeah, you have so many seconds to drop people off to their destination. I'm sure it came out on the PS2.

Simpsons Hit & Run is silly fun too, i'm sure that was available for the PS2, Assuming of course the PS4 is backward compatible?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Shiny said:


> Yeah, you have so many seconds to drop people off to their destination. I'm sure it came out on the PS2.
> 
> Simpsons Hit & Run is silly fun too, i'm sure that was available for the PS2, Assuming of course the PS4 is backward compatible?


PS2 disc based games won't work on the PS4 

PS1, PS2 and PS3 were all very custom hardware, where as the PS4 and now PS5 use what is essentially PC based hardware.

However, it may be available on the store digitally, Sony have done PS1 and PS2 games that you can download from their store that have in built emulation to get them running on the PS4 and now PS5.

Also the PS NOW Streaming service may have them but that does require a subscription.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

GTA 5, on the later consoles and PC's the graphics are drop dead gorgeous.


----------

